# 1st scan??



## lesley1978 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all!

I haven't been on here for a while.  I already have a daughter who is 5 years old and have just found out that I'm expecting again.  I'm about 6 weeks and have booked an appointment at the doctors for this Thursday.

Anyway, I just wanted to know if anything has changed since last time.  Do diabetics get an early scan or do we just have to wait for the normal 12 week one?

I had an early one with my daughter (8 weeks) as I didn't know how far along I was (I also have PCOS).

I amm worrying already and I just want to know that everything is ok!

Lesley x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Lesley,

Congratulations. Welcome to the club, a few of us have just had babies like me  and there are a few of us pregnant.

 I think i had one at 6 weeks, might have been 8, feels like so long along. Im sure it was 6 because i had to wait a while for the next one at 12 weeks.

Then 20 weeks, then after 26 weeks they where every two weeks.

What is PCOS?

xxx


----------



## Cate (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations 

I've always had a viability scan at around 8 weeks.  My EPAU has a drop in service so I normally just turn up.

I didn't notice many changes between 2007 and 2010 when I had my two babies, except that they now want to induce/deliver by 38 weeks, in 2007 I went to over 39 weeks before delivering.


----------



## lesley1978 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies girls and congrats on your ba ba's.

Phoebe, PCOS is Polycycstic Ovarian Syndrome.  Its a conditions where cysts grow on your ovaries and it can have a negative effect on your fertility.  For me, I can go months without a period - thats why I didn't know how far along I was with my daughter as I hadn't had a period for months.

I see you're from Warrington...me too!!  I went on a pump in Oct 2009 and haven't really spoken to the DSN for just under a year so I am thinking of getting back in touch with her so she can give me advice on my bolus / basel rates.  Last time I was on 4 injections per day so this time its gonna be a little different!

Hopefully all will go well at the doctors on Thursday and she'll get me booked in for a scan!  Fingers crossed!

Lesley x


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Lesley nice to see you posting hun congratulations x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 1, 2011)

Well the team i had the hospital where amazing. Dr Chattington doesnt seem to be with it, shes a bit dizzy but shes great, and Lesley the diabetic nurse will help you with anything.

So you should be alright with them. They really looked after me. Always had to time to fit me in.

Hope it goes well on Thursday.

Its a shame we arnt pregnant together would have been great to have a bump buddy with diabetes so close  xxx

xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a scan at 7 weeks and 5 weeks (5 weeks cause they thought I was 7 and wasnt lol) Good luck! Your hospital will prob refer you to the clinic and dsn anyway. Ive not been told about when I'm having my next scan and i'm 24 weeks on wednesday.


----------



## beckyp (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  

The hospital that I'm with didn't want to do a scan until 12/13 weeks but as I was going on holiday at 9 weeks I 'acted' like a crazy idiot in a routine appointment and my DSN spoke with a midwife who did a quick scan to show me that everything was alright before I went - my doctor seemed oblivious to the fact that I needed to see before I went away for 2 weeks to a foreign country!  I've found with most things throughout my pregnancy that a lot depends on who you see and on what day you go!  I was then scanned again at 13, 20, 28 and I'm getting scanned again at 32 and 36 weeks to check on growth.


----------

